# Anyone in Tampa need FF



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have tons of flies...breaking them into new cultures. Anyone in need? $4 each to cover supplies.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I could use 2 or 3.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

flies are gone


----------

